# Cleaning your clubs



## Ray_Jeremy (Jun 3, 2010)

Golf clubs need often cleaning, but how to care them to keep them always clean? Now, let me illustrate the way of cleaning the Irons.

1.Beginning to prepare for it: find some neutral detergent, an old toothbrush or other plastic brushes, also need an old towel and a plastic bucket.
2.Extruding some detergent into the bucket, and then adding warm water to make them fixed. The amount of water which can drown golf head is appropriate. Please note that the water can be lukewarm, not too high (because due to thermal expansion, may lead to iron on a metal hoop off).
3.To make the iron head soaked in the bucket. Note that, as far as possible to make the neck above the water. To let iron be in warm water a few minutes which can head off the soft dirt gradually, and the grease or other chemicals caused the pitch will be diluted in water residues.
4.To make the head soaked for 1-2 minutes, and pick up the iron and then clean groove with old toothbrush (or other plastic brush). This is a very important step in removing all the dirt and residues. Then wash the bottom and the iron head to remove the dirt with a toothbrush or other brush.
5.Rinsing the head with tap water and be careful not to splash water on the shaft. 
6.Using the old towel to wipe the head dry, and wipe the shaft to remove dirt and water on the head so that keep the iron clean as new.

At this point, you have cleaned irons. Now just wait to put them into the golf bag, and then take your golf equipments to the playing field with pleasure.


----------

